# Recent timelines Section 27(b) PRP



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

Did anyone apply for Section 27 (b) PR between October 2017 and April 2018 and has received an outcome? Thank you.


----------



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

IvyLeager said:


> Did anyone apply for Section 27 (b) PR between October 2017 and April 2018 and has received an outcome? Thank you.


I know each individual case is different but has a anyone recently applied for PRP based on critical skills. If so how long did it take?


----------



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

I shared the original post, unfortuanately, no response. I got my PR today (Section 27b). It took exactly 6 months (applied 28 Nov). Applicants shouldn't relent by contacting DHA weekly to follow up with your applications. It could be tedious, but it helps. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

IvyLeager said:


> I shared the original post, unfortuanately, no response. I got my PR today (Section 27b). It took exactly 6 months (applied 28 Nov). Applicants shouldn't relent by contacting DHA weekly to follow up with your applications. It could be tedious, but it helps. Wishing you all the best.


Hi. What channels did you use to contact the DHA?


----------



## Chidaz (Dec 2, 2014)

IvyLeager said:


> I shared the original post, unfortuanately, no response. I got my PR today (Section 27b). It took exactly 6 months (applied 28 Nov). Applicants shouldn't relent by contacting DHA weekly to follow up with your applications. It could be tedious, but it helps. Wishing you all the best.


which month did you start following up?


----------

